

Nice loading screen on a game related site - asmosoinio
http://www.get-out-and-play.com/

======
dlytle
It's a shame that "loading screen minigames" were patented; probably one
reason they aren't more common.

According to Wikipedia, Namco has a patent on the concept.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Loading_screen#Minigames>

It looks like there is some prior art, but going up against Namco wouldn't be
very fun. It'd be nice to see this patent overturned, so that more developers
could implement loading screen minigames without fearing legal trouble.

~~~
asmosoinio
The patent text is, as usual, really hard to parse, but I wonder if it applies
to games loaded over the net?

\--- Recording medium, method of loading games program code means, and games
machine \---

[http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sec...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=5718632.PN.&OS=PN/5718632&RS=PN/5718632)

